#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Marine pollution free notes download

## akansha gupta

It may be defined as the discharge of waste substances into the sea  resulting in harm to living resources hazards to human health, hindrance  to fishery and impairment of quality for use of sea water.
*Source of marine pollution:* The coastal zones contain rich heritage, coral reefs, wetlands, and sea grass beds. Effects of marine pollutants: 
 		The presence of heavy metals and organic pollutants cause more damage  in birds as thinning of eggshell and tissue damage of egg. 		Oil spilling causes abnormally low body temperature in birds resulting in hypothermia. 		Oil films are able to retard significantly the rate of oxygen uptake by water.





  Similar Threads: Automotive pollution and control full notes ebook free download pdf Water pollution free lecture notes Soil pollution  lecture notes download Air pollution free pdf download Environmental pollution free pdf download

----------

